# Can anyone help with a Delonghi Perfecta leaking problem?



## Mrgm (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello, I have a Perfecta esam5400 which will no longer brew coffee.

I'm wondering if there are any technicians who can help me?

The machine functions as it should until the diffuser pushes down and at which point water starts to come through a pipe which leads to the drip tray, I have taken the back off the machine and found the pipe / line is right at the back of the machine and looks to be controlled by an electronic solenoid / switch. A repair person said it was a blocked boiler causing the solenoid to open due to the increased pressure, which sounds feasible. I have already tried to descale the machine 2 times now using the descaling function and have tried descaling through the rinsing function also, but nothing seems to increase any flow. When you rinse the water comes out no problem through the spouts, the only time you get a problem is when it has to brew.

my question really is this. Is the boiler on the perfecta serviceable? or is it a case of a straight replacement ?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not know this M/ch but from an article I read on fixya you can descale using the steam function to exit the descaler,Have you tried this?.

If not fill reservoir/tank with descaling liquid switch the M/ch on and run D/csaler through this way, stopping it and leaving it to soak into scale,15/30 mins.


----------

